# "C&C Generals was not found" error



## menthexs (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have tried installing Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour from CD and before it installs, I keep getting this message:

"C & C Generals was not found. Please install the full version of C&C Generals and try again."

when in fact, I do have Generals installed. Does the installation program look for a specific default directory? What else can I do?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello menthexs!

When installing C&C Generals: Zero Hour, does the installer ask you to browse to the C&C Generals directory?


----------

